# Just checking in



## texasgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

I am sorry that I haven't posted for a while.  I have been having a really hard time of it and just can't focus enough to put anything meaningful into words.  I think of everyone though and try to stay on top of what everyone is saying.  I am hoping that I will be better soon.

Take care everyone. :hug: 

TG


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2007)

I can relate exactly to what you wrote TexasGirl 

Take care to you and everyone else as well.
:hug:


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 7, 2007)

i hope you'll be feeling better soon too, texasgirl. don't worry about not posting. your first priority is taking care of yourself.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

Yall are so great.  Thank you. :hug: 

TG


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 7, 2007)

take care TG hope you feel better soon I too can relate to about focusing on the posts :hug: :hug:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks TTE - I know it's frustrating at best not being able to focus.  Keep on looking up!

TG :hug:


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds like a few of us are in the same boat 

Hugs to all of us :hug:


----------



## braveheart (Mar 7, 2007)

Take good care of yourself. I go *there* periodically too. 

:hug:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 

TG


----------



## foghlaim (Mar 7, 2007)

:hug:  TG..  I can really relate to every word you wrote..  It's really hard when focusing  just doesn't happen.. i'm like this a lot these days.  

take care and take it easy on you okay. 

:hug:


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sorry you're having a rough time, TG. Just hang in there, girl. Things will get better! :hug:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all.  I am doing my best to hang in.  I see my doctor again tomorrow.  Have had to spend time on the road with work too and I am not in much shape to do this - trying to keep on top of the job, transitioning from old job to new with what amounts to nothing less than harassment from my current boss (new boss is great so good news there), moving to new house, etc., new meds.  Anyway lots of new.

I really appreciate the support and wish you all the best in your own struggles as well.

TG


----------



## Halo (Mar 8, 2007)

TexasGirl:

Sounds like you have a lot going on but are trying to manage it the best you can.  Just wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you and to send you lots of hugs :hug: :hug: :hug:

Take care of you
:hug:


----------



## sunset (Mar 8, 2007)

TG.. I can totally relate... We are here whenever you want to talk..


----------

